# It's a Thin Line  (Diamante)



## musichal (Jul 30, 2015)

deleted, see blog​


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 30, 2015)

Reciprocal with no variation!  Nicely wrought.


----------



## rcallaci (Jul 30, 2015)

a pure diamante in a variant form- beautiful - darkkin and I may disagree with what is a variant but it really doesn't matter. Excellent and beautiful poetry is excellant and beautiful poetry. Your diamante is very innovative and thought provoking. Purity is in the eyes of the beholder- 

warmest
bobI


----------



## Foxee (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow. Speaking as someone with very little eddykashun regarding poetic forms, this is really evocative.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jul 30, 2015)

I don't know what a diamante is, but this seems like a pretty good one.

I'm not at the level to rate it. Let's just say - it was a nice read.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm not familiar with the diamante very well. I've maybe seen two of those poems in my lifetime, but I thought this was, nonetheless, as others said, evocative.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 31, 2015)

A bewitching mirror image... reflecting love to hate...Love the title... it IS a very thin line between love and hate, easily crossed in a single step.. Write on Musichal... Peace... Julia


----------



## ryanmpelton (Jul 31, 2015)

It looks really great. I don't know much about diamante, but I liked the poem. It says deep things in a very different way. Hats off mate. Keep it up.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 31, 2015)

What an awesome poem, musical! The form suited the subject to perfection! You nailed this one.


----------



## writingworld (Aug 14, 2015)

Thought provoking. Good job! Very well thought out.


----------



## jenthepen (Aug 14, 2015)

Oops, I nearly missed this one. Clever, the way you applied the emotions to both love and hate and it worked! Good poem!


----------

